# Trimac Tank



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

here's a shot of my almost cycled trimac tank. i'll update later this week when i pick up the fish. mad props to FEEFA and AKskirmish for helping my ass decide, and can't forget sapir when i was considering africans...you guys made it a lot easier for someone who's been away from fishtanks for a few years.

anyway, here it is!


----------



## BuckeyeGuy777 (Oct 30, 2010)

nice look man


----------



## sapir (Jun 20, 2008)

looks awesome, i really like the simple clean look


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

Lookin real good man, glad to have you back in the game


----------



## BuckeyeGuy777 (Oct 30, 2010)

whats goin in it


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

BuckeyeGuy777 said:


> whats goin in it


Title of thread: "Trimac Tank"

I would guess maybe a trimac?


----------



## BuckeyeGuy777 (Oct 30, 2010)

haha i didnt see the title i followed a link from aqhu....very nice


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Looks great!

Are them 'tannins' I detect in the water?









I don't know very much about this species... what's the difference between a trimac and a flowerhorn?


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2011)

looks good nice n clean


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Looks amazing Rider, nice clean setup just the way I like it.

Have your nitrites leveled off yet? And even in the pics you can see the tannis yellow water.

Is that play sand or the lfs stuff?

Man that trimac is going to be a beast in there, cant wait to see it.

Like I said before a wild caught trimac over a low grade flowerhorn anyday


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

the sand is completely unwashed pool filter sand. i actually put it in there straight away from the bag, and it took about 2 days to get clear...but i topped the water off with 10g just yesterday and as you can see in the pics, the water is still pretty damn clear.

nitrites are still around 3-4ppm, but slowly coming down. nitrAtes are around 80ppm, but im planning on doing a 50% water change before i put the fish in...

a trimac is one of the fish which is bred with a different species (like a parrot cichlid) to create a flowerhorn...honestly, thats as much as i know about them...but with this tank, i hope to learn much more about captive trimacs.

anyway, appreciate the comments...i can't f*cking wait to have a monster fish in this tank damnit!!!

and yes, the fiance wasn't too keen at the beginning about the tanned water...but she's come around, and i f*cking love the look, i think it makes the wood look a lot better as well. almost like reddish orange. it's awesome.


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

Tank looks good.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

you know what i just noticed? haha, the reflection in the tank is pfury on the laptop. hahaha.


----------

